# Small Public Service Vehicle (SPSV) "Prometric test": results & resits.



## britvic55 (7 Nov 2012)

Is it legal for an administrator group like "Prometric" to fail to give participants the written / printed results of tests undertaken with them while at the same time informing you that you have failed by a certain percentage ? All the time expecting you to go brush up on your failings and re-sit the test without knowing your points of failure?

Can you imagine the NCT or Driver Theory test informing you that you failed but cannot tell you for security reasons concerning their data bank what you actually failed on?

How can this adminstration not be flawed in allowing this test continue in such a fashion ? 

Anyone, opinions please


----------



## WizardDr (8 Nov 2012)

@britvic55 Slight problem when I see 'appeal' box on 'promrtric' site and its not referred to etc ..



Request an Appeal
North America and Latin America

Other Countries


----------



## ajapale (8 Nov 2012)

britvic55 said:


> is it legal for a an administrater group like prometric, to fail to give participants the written / printed results of tests undertaken with them. yet inform you that you have failed by a certain percentage ? but expect you to go brush up on your failings and re-sit the test without knowing your points of failure ?...can you imagine the NCT or Driver Theory test informing you that you failed...but cannot tell you for security reasons concerning their data bank what you actually failed on ?? how can this adminstration not be flawed in allowing this test continue in such a fashion ? anyone... opinions please...



Whats prometric? link?

What aspect of prometrics operations are you concerned about?


----------



## ajapale (8 Nov 2012)

WizardDr said:


> Slight problem when I see 'appeal' box on 'promrtric' site and its not referred to etc ..
> 
> Request an Appeal
> North America and Latin America
> ...



Your reply appears to have got garbled.


----------



## bugler (8 Nov 2012)

The NCT or Driver Theory test relate to serious safety issues.

Failing the Project Management exam, for instance, doesn't really fall into the same category. Just study harder!


----------



## britvic55 (9 Nov 2012)

thank you ajapale...wizard dr...bugler.  

Query related to prometric taxi industry / knowledge test rep Ireland ( as in Driver test theory / driver test..etc) where you are given discovery of your results and those on which you failed so as you may go revise for your next attempt. 

Prometric have responded and lay the blame squarely on the National Transport Authority  who are currently responsible for the taxi industry and the tests administered on their behalf by Prometric. 

It seems very compromised in the manner of secrecy being applied or just one complete set of questions for the whole country? If you pass say the industry test but fail the knowledge test or indeed vice versa,  you must resit both again at the cost of €86.10 each time you sit the test. 

Why not sit the failed part thereof at the half cost at €43.05?  and how can you be sure someone failed if you are not privy to your test results?


----------



## britvic55 (9 Nov 2012)

prometric spsv taxi industry /knowledge test


----------



## britvic55 (9 Nov 2012)

prometric taxi industry/knowledge test.ie


----------



## ajapale (9 Nov 2012)

[broken link removed]



> *SPSV Skills Development Programme*
> 
> The SPSV Skills Development Programme is a series of tests developed  by the National Transport Authority for anyone who wishes to operate in  the SPSV industry. This programme, developed in liaison with An Garda  Síochána, and subject matter and test development experts at Prometric,  is one of the main safeguards of high industry standards nationwide.
> 
> ...


----------



## britvic55 (12 Nov 2012)

*spsv prometric taxi tests*

Thank you Ajapale for your response. 

Your prometric SPSV test results are not and will not be disclosed to you!

Prometric also undertake administration of the driver theory test in which results are revealed to the participant whether pass or fail. 

Imagine going to the theory test or an nct test being told you have been failed but that we cant divulge on exactly what it is you failed on? because it could lead to   a security breach on the data bank storage system?

In other words go fix what you failed on without knowing what that is and return to resit the test at the full costing involved.

How can u mend what is broken if u dont know where the break is? 

Prometric are shifting the blame on the NTA  the minister and junior minister of transport dont know? 

So who does actually know if the tests are indeed compromised and flawed.

They have yet to respond whilst taking legal council from their legal dept.


----------



## ajapale (12 Nov 2012)

britvic55 said:


> Thank you Ajapale for your response but your results are not and will not be disclosed to you...that is my point...prometric also undertake administration of the driver theory test in which results are revealed to the participant whether pass or fail.  imagine going to the theory test or an nct test being told u failed...but we cant divulge on exactly what it is you failed on ? because it could lead to   a security breach on the data bank storage system ?? in other words go fix what u failed on without knowing what that is ..and return to resit the test at the full costing involved...how can u mend what is broken if u dont know where the break is ?  prometric are shifting the blame on the nta  the minister and junior minister of transport dont know ?  so who does actually know if the tests are indeed compromised and flawed..they have yet to respond whilst taking legal council from their legal dept...



Your posts are very difficult to read and understand. Ive broken your post to paragraphs, removed text speak and added punctuation.

Plenty of tests are pass/fail with no feed back to the person sitting the test. State exams and College exams are an example.

I dont wish to be mean here but why dont you study the entire course again and get all the multiple choice questions right the second time at the resit?


----------



## britvic55 (12 Nov 2012)

*taxi spsv test*

Ajapale again thank you kindly,  i was asking for someone else and relaying the query exactly as i was given it to pose.   the taxi regulation act 2003 incorporating the spsv entry test is both condridictary and flawed according to their own regulations regarding the above, it has today been acknowledged perifferals regarding conflict of interest have been established, and further comment from nta is awaited.   many thanks


----------



## neilanne (15 Nov 2012)

*psv*

I am doing my test on tuesday next and have been going through the manual but have no idea what is going to even be asked.  it ridiculousness that there are no practice questions like there is in every other theory test


----------



## ajapale (16 Nov 2012)

britvic55 said:


> Ajapale again thank you kindly,  i was asking for someone else and relaying the query exactly as i was given it to pose.   the taxi regulation act 2003 incorporating the spsv entry test is both condridictary and flawed according to their own regulations regarding the above, it has today been acknowledged perifferals regarding conflict of interest have been established, and further comment from nta is awaited.   many thanks



britvic, your post is rambling and doesnt make much sense. Can you re sate your question / comment in simple english?



neilanne said:


> I am doing my test on tuesday next and have been going through the manual but have no idea what is going to even be asked.  it ridiculousness that there are no practice questions like there is in every other theory test



Maybe I'm missing something here but...Why dont you just prepare well and study hard for the test and pass it first time?


----------



## neilanne (16 Nov 2012)

ajapale:  i am studying I am just saying that there is no practice questions like there are for every other theory test.  with all my other test which i have passed first time with 98 -99% accuracy there was always practice tests, disks ect.  With the amount of money that has to be paid for this test there should be practice tests.


----------



## ajapale (16 Nov 2012)

Moved from  Askaboutlaw   to   Transport etc


----------



## ajapale (16 Nov 2012)

OK €86.10 is a lot to pay for a test and perhaps you should be charged something like €50 for a resit.

What is the pass mark percentage?

Perhaps the company running the test only have limited number of questions and want to stop the questions getting into common circulation?


----------



## neilanne (16 Nov 2012)

ajapale:  pass rate is 80% on industrial knowledge and 80% on area knowledge, area knowledge is most difficult to study for as no manual for that have to get maps learn all routes, roads, places of interest ect just alot to study.  

even if you fail one part of the exam you have to pay the full amount to resit


----------



## Leo (19 Nov 2012)

Prometric are just the facilitators of the test, they carry out testing for multiple bodies/agencies. I previously sat a PMP one they facilitated in their DCU centre.

How the test is carried out, scored, and the communication of results is up to the body that contracted them, in this case, the National Transport Authority. It's a matter for them to decide whether to make sample questions available or not. 

It's standard practice that they don't reveal the actual questions you answered incorrectly. Did you get that after your leaving cert? College exams? For multiple choice exams such as those carried out by Prometric, the questions asked will be same for everyone, or drawn from a very limited list, and so if they gave you the list of questions you failed on, very quickly, the entire question list would be available and candidates could simply learn the answers rather than study to gain a fuller understanding of subject matter.


----------

